# DAX futures



## IamSurri (26 April 2016)

Hello everyone,
does anyone here successfuly trade DAX futures? 
thx


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2016)

IamSurri said:


> Hello everyone,
> does anyone here successfuly trade DAX futures?
> thx





Morning fade on the Dax anyone?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 August 2016)

Canoz, what's the rules for that curve ploise?


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Canoz, what's the rules for that curve ploise?




I'll tell ya after a week of trading....


----------



## Modest (8 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> Morning fade on the Dax anyone?




Godlike. 



Gringotts Bank said:


> Canoz, what's the rules for that curve ploise?




Buy low and sell high ????? :


----------



## cynic (8 August 2016)

Modest said:


> Godlike.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy low and sell high ????? :




Nahh. Sell high and buy low would be my guess.


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2016)

cynic said:


> Nahh. Sell high and buy low would be my guess.




LOL....can't get anything by you can we now cynic?

Totally mean reverting....high win rate, low ratio...


----------



## ntrader (3 September 2016)

IamSurri said:


> Hello everyone,
> does anyone here successfuly trade DAX futures?
> thx



In context:
The only success I've had is trading from daily TF inner bars.
I then wait for P/A to break the main bar's (previous large bar) high or low
This way the SL is clear and if comfortable with that, I'm in.
Daytrading can work but you WILL give back what you make eventually.


----------

